# Route planners for lorries - almost comp riders



## humblepie (10 August 2010)

When setting out to some unknown part of the country I normally AA route plan to get an idea of how long journey may take and then factor in a bit of lorry going less fast than the car used to work out the route time.  Have been googling to try to find a dedicated lorry route planner without success  - does anyone know of one (online and free).   Thanks.


----------



## jhoward (10 August 2010)

a decent sat nav that you can set to main routes only!


----------



## qaz (10 August 2010)

Try http://www.ukhaulier.co.uk/routeplanner.asp


----------



## jhoward (10 August 2010)

apparently.. rac and aa do a route finder for lorries.. but i cant suss out how to get the transport option up!


----------



## humblepie (10 August 2010)

Thanks gaz - will look at that.  JHoward - yes I couldn't find the option on the RAC or AA as well as I had thought they did.   The sat nav doesn't have a lorry option unfortunately and don't really want to be buying another.


----------

